# laser tattoo removal??



## dialine13 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a lot of tattoos...like almost a full sleeve(right arm) and some on my right leg...so i have maybe two other tattoos that i hate!!! i was just wondering has anyone ever had laser tattoo removal?? 
i am thinking of doing this. I have researched it and all of that.. i just wanna know how long did it take for results and level of pain.. i have mostly black and grey tats and i have one that has red in it that i want gone.. anyone out there wanna enlighten me??


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 18, 2008)

My sister is currently having a tattoo removed on her upper back.  She's had 2 sessions already and so far it seems to be doing pretty well...it looks really faded and blotchy.  But according to her the pain is too much for her...10X worse than having a tattoo.  They inject the tattoo area first with anesthesia but even the injection itself hurts coz it's acid-based anesthesia.  And with the looks of it she may still need a few more sessions for it to be remved (maybe 5-6 sessions more). And a session costs 170++AUD! Her tat is all black and according to the them, it's the best color to remove as opposed to red and other bright colors--it has something to do with the laser light,etc.


----------

